
Korean banks sue computer parts retailer Newegg, alleging 'Ponzi scheme' - OberstKrueger
http://www.latimes.com/business/technology/la-fi-tn-newegg-lawsuit-20171020-story.html
======
nohat
> Both Newegg and ASI were in on the scheme, the banks say, because Moneual
> priced the computers that were supposedly ordered at 300 times their actual
> market value.

If true, this does sound pretty bad, though depending on the percentage of the
order its possible newegg could claim typo. I do have to wonder why the banks
didn't notice this during the loan check. Unless the contents of orders is
typically kept secret in loan checks like this?

------
Waterluvian
What's the purpose of fake buying hardware for 300x its market value? Can't
you just fake purchase 300 times as much hardware at its market value?

~~~
OnlineCourage
Much harder to fake that you have 300,000 TVs in inventory than 1,000 TVs.

